# removing paint drips off baseboard?



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

Are you going to paint the base? If so you could sand or scrape off your drip and paint base.

If you had no plan to paint base you can probably pull it off with some oops or goof off. oops would be my pick. Since it is fresh it should come off pretty easy. 
Next time carry a wet rag with you and keep an eye out for drips or splatters, and get them cleaned off right away.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Fingernail
Putty knife
Oops!/Good Off!


No sanding, that would be bad


----------

